# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  برامج كاملة ومجانية

## ريحانة الحسين

توجد العديد من البرامج الجيدة وفي نفس الوقت مجانية. في هذا الموضوع سنضع وصلات تحميل هذه البرامج.

برنامج استعراض الصور: FastStone Image Viewer 3
برنامج جميل جدا وذو واجهة تطبيق غاية في الجمال وفوق ذلك كله حفيف الوزن وخفيف على الجهاز. شوفوا صورته  



لتحميل البرنامج:

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

برنامج ضغط وفك الضغط عن الملفات (7-Zip 4.44 beta)

برنامج قوي ويستطيع فك الضغط عن معظم صيغ الملفات المضغوطة مثل zip و rar و GZIP, BZIP2 وغيرها. هذه صورته:



لتحميل البرنامج:

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

برنامج محرر النصوص المتقدم *Notepad++* 
هو مثل برنامج النوت باد العادي الذي يأتي ضمن الويندوز ونسميه المفكرة. لكن هذا البرنامج عجيب وجميل تستطيع من خلاله تحرير نصوص البرمجيات وكذلك رؤية مقاطع الدوال البرمجية بالألوان كما أنه يدعم العربية  شوفوا صورته:







لتحميل البرنامج: اضغط هنا

----------

